# Send Midi to outside world



## Chris Hein (Sep 20, 2007)

Today I discovered this cool feature in K2: "Send Midi to outside world"
I mean, I knew it is there, but since it does not work when running K2
as plugin in a sequencer, I did not know how to use it.

It always teased me, that you can't use the control knobs of a scripted instrument
in Kontakt to record all the nice features which developers have created.

Today I discovered the following workflow to use K2 as a midi controller and I'd like to share that with you:

Lets say you work in Logic and use a standard midi interface like the unitor or amt8 with several midi in/out.
Open Kontakt2 in standalone mode, open the instrument you like to use,
delete all samples to save memory and save the instrument as a controller template.
Open the Audio/Midi setup and set one midi out to "on".
Open the options menu and select the options for "send midi to outside world"
in the "Audio Engine" window. (I think, by default these settings are ok.)
Select at least: "script generated CCs"
When turning a knob in the GUI, you should see the midi out indicator flashing on your midi interface.

Now, connect a midi cable from the selected midi out to any free midi in of the same interface.
In your sequencer, route this midi in to any midi instrument.
Open K2 as plugin with the same instrument as in the standalone version, (off course with samples)
Hit record, switch to the standalone version and turn any knob in the GUI.
Voila, the CC controller data should be recorded into your sequencer.

How is that?
Sounds complicated?
Hm, maybe, but you just have to do this setup once and you are able to record controller data directly from the Kontakt GUI.
I think thats easier than looking in the manual for the corresponding CCs
and record controllers with an external hardware controller.
I prefer to record it on a separate track an merge it with the notes when
everything is ready, but that are details.

At least for Chris Hein - Guitars and many other complex instruments its worth to try it.

Chris Hein


----------



## kotori (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Chris,
I too knew of this option but had not really tried to use it. Thanks for sharing this info!  

Nils


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Nils,
I think especially you can imagine what would be possible if there would be a communication in both directions between Kontakt and the sequencer.
If Kontakt could "look into the future" and could know which event comes next.
But, I think this is not a Kontakt issue, but a sequencer problem and it concerns every 3th party plugin.

Chris Hein


----------



## polypx (Sep 20, 2007)

I do the same thing but without cabling or using the standalone.

Just set one track of your sequencer to Play Kontakt, but not receive from it. Then set another MIDI track in your sequencer to record the output of Kontakt but not play (not send) to it.

Record the second track while playing around in the first.

Same result isn't it?

cheers
Dan


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 21, 2007)

polypx @ 21st September 2007 said:


> I do the same thing but without cabling or using the standalone.
> 
> Just set one track of your sequencer to Play Kontakt, but not receive from it. Then set another MIDI track in your sequencer to record the output of Kontakt but not play (not send) to it.
> 
> ...


Chris is playing K2 as plugin and recording from K2 stand alone. Are you saying, that you play *and* record the same K2 plugin instance? That would certainly be more handy.


----------



## polypx (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, from the same instance as a VST. 

You just have to be careful not to send the recording track back TO Kontakt, otherwise you get a MIDI loop and all hell breaks loose.

cheers
Dan


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 21, 2007)

Dan,

what sequencer do you use?
As far as I know, in Logic its not possible to get acces to Kontakts Audio/Midi settings.
How do you setup the midi out for Kontakt?

Chris Hein


----------



## polypx (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Chris.

I usually use Cubase, you can choose Kontakt as in input on a MIDI channel.

However I just tried to do it in Logic 7, and couldn't find a way to receive the output of Kontakt onto a MIDI channel. Maybe it's possible using the Environment page, but I'm a bit useless in Logic to be honest. Maybe there's a Logic expert who knows?

The MIDI output on Kontakt definitely has to be as you mentioned... "send to outside world".

May also be related to whether Kontakt is running as a VST or an AU plugin?

cheers
Dan


----------



## Thonex (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes... I've been doing this sort of the way Polypx has described... for a couple years now. Although I have set up some K2 "Monitor" tracks in Nuendo that just monitor K2's output (as a plug-in) and routes the CC or whatever to any midi port I want.

Very useful.

Cheers,

T


----------

